# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Самый лучший отдых - это... ?

## Irina

*Самый лучший отдых для вас - это... ?*

----------


## Irina

Для меня  самый лучший отдых это море, солнце и классная компания.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

для меня - это природа, костёр, шашлык, пиво, друзья. Ну а море уже на втором плане

----------


## Sanych

Не люблю жару. По мне лучше белоруская природа в тёплый вечер или утро. Речка, костерок, рыбалочка. Птички поют. Красота!!!

----------


## BiZ111

сон

----------


## vova230

Природа у воды

----------


## Sadist

работа.У мя эт например метание ножа.

----------


## ПаранойА

озеро, спокойствие, приятная компания...супер

----------


## Irina

Тишина и интересная книга.

----------


## PatR!oT

с тем кто тя ценит и уважает )))))

----------

